
Gentlest Introduction to Tensorflow - nethsix
https://medium.com/@khor/the-gentlest-introduction-to-tensorflow-248dc871a224
======
nethsix
I wrote this to supplement the original presentation slides
([http://www.slideshare.net/KhorSoonHin/gentlest-
introduction-...](http://www.slideshare.net/KhorSoonHin/gentlest-introduction-
to-tensorflow)) and video
([https://youtu.be/dYhrCUFN0eM](https://youtu.be/dYhrCUFN0eM)) at a Tensorflow
meetup because the slides and video got more love than I ever expected. Enjoy
and let me know what I didn't do well.

